# Muzzy X-cellerator Drop Away



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I've got one on my hunting bow for this year. The only way I can see it robbing speed is just because of the added weight on the cable. I haven't experienced it robbing any speed though. I haven't tested it either.


----------



## ironmacemafia (Jul 26, 2009)

I have one on my 07 High Country Iron Mace and it works great and I will agree with the guy before if it does it would be from the weight of the cable connector.:wink:


----------

